# Forgeworld releases Eldar Walker and Transfer Sheet



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Just noticed this on the FW New Stuff section:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/ELDAR-WASP-ASSAULT-WALKER.html










> Commonly found amongst the raiding forces of the Eldar Corsairs, the Eldar Wasp Assault Walker confers additional protection and manoeuvrability to the pilot. Jump jets are added to the sturdy War Walker chassis to bolster this already potent weapons platform with deceptively swift movement.
> 
> Model designed by Will Hayes.
> 
> ...


I'm not a well versed Eldar player but the rules looks interesting.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/ULTRAMARINES-TRANSFER-SHEET.html










> This A4 Ultramarines Transfer Sheet is packed with over a thousand individual symbols including Chapter badges, Edging, mottos, litanies and squad markings that can be used on vehicles and infantry. Transfer sheet designed by Paul Rudge.
> 
> This sheet is available to pre-order now and will be despatched week commencing the 28th of February.


EDIT: Apparently I checked the site 5 minutes before I got the newsletter, heh.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Damn... ninjaed... lol

That walkers nice... jump jets so it can move 24", and its a troops choice. :biggrin:

Eldar players start drooling now.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ahh zentradi battlepods


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

xenobiotic said:


> I'm not a well versed Eldar player but the rules looks interesting.


An Eldar playing friend of mines just instantly ordered 3 after reading the rules for it. lol.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good find Xeno. I was just on the site about an hour ago and it wasn't there. Nice looking piece.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Move 24" then assault? 45pts...

That's pretty awesome.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think i may just replace my walkers with three of those because i love the enclosed cockpit, wonder if its clear resin or plastic? sounds like the phantom is just round the corner too! looks like th credit cards gonna take a pounding in march.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Fuck me! I want to get 3 of those just armed with either 2 scatter lasers or shuriken cannons. For their points they are just badass. Just the fact they have BS4 is enough to get me drooling. Although if they are in the open they will get shot down fast.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I have 10 War Walkers already! I don't want to have to get more! But, then again, I really love those rules. BS 4? Yes, please!

Maybe I can just add some jets to the backs of the ones I have.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And still the Fast Attack section is unloved. 6 BS4 Shuriken Cannon Deep Striking will make a mess of the Cadians they're VSing.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

In the newsletter it also makes mention of a new Craftworld...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

All it needs is radar jamming and we would have ourselves a Raven.


----------



## Arm1tage (Feb 10, 2011)

Stella Cadente said:


> ahh zentradi battlepods


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Lolcakes. Now we can turbo 24" with a 55pt troop choice instead of DAVU Serpents. Fun times.

Consider how utterly ridiculous taking these as your only troops would be - 3 Dragon Serpents and a Seer Council for popping vehicles and, say, 12 of these as your troops (900pts with Scatters). 24 Scatter lasers. 96 BS4 S6 shots. Nid/DE players, just give up and go home.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Objectives, praps?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Sethis said:


> 96 BS4 S6 shots. Nid/DE players, just give up and go home.


considering thats the genius tactical advice given to DE and nid players whenever they want advice against anything, I think they'll be used to it.

now then, when do I get my VF fighters for my guard to make my nerd dreams come true.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Only issue is that taking too many units of these will limit your scoring units even more. Sure these relieve a slight bit of the competition in the HS slot, but they do take more points and slots away from units that can actually hold an objective.

I get the feeling that, like normal War Walkers and most IA units, that it will be Apoc games where these shine.


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

*Sigh* why must I still be paying off my wedding? More new shinys to add to the wish list.

Wonder if the canopy is from the DE razorwing or voidraven kit? The fluff for the raven says the bomb aimer sits in a 'bubble of crystal' or somesuch like that...

Nick.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Also, on the plus side, it makes no mention of them being crewed by Aspect Warriors - just Corsairs. This might pave the way for other non-Aspect units getting BS4. We can only hope.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

So... it's bs4 warwalkers with jumpjets that don't rob HS slots for you?

Shit, it's like the opposite of the nightspinner.

Not taking up an Elites or HS slot is what eldar HAVE to see for new units to be playable, unless the new units are broked.

Granted, you'll still just be mounting scatters on the damn thing, but still. Sweet times.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Maybe they'll let you just buy the canopies and bitz. I mean, that looks like a WW with resin parts, not a complete kit, y'know?


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Im sorry if this is a noobish question but ive heard 2 different answers. Are nids tyranids or necrons? Thank you. Do they make those transfer sheets for other chapters? And OMG those look amazing... I want one... if only I had eldar


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

JAMOB said:


> Im sorry if this is a noobish question but ive heard 2 different answers. Are nids tyranids or necrons? Thank you. Do they make those transfer sheets for other chapters? And OMG those look amazing... I want one... if only I had eldar


tyranids, necrons

Nids, Crons


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Why on Earth are they troops? They should be Fast Attack. Other wise I don't think they are too OP, I mean, they can Assault 30", but they are still War Walkers in combat. Great for contesting objectives however.

And why can't they take Twin Flamers


----------



## Kiama (Oct 28, 2009)

...This is the best news I have EVER read!

Those walkers with those rules are just to die for. Granted they suck up points, but for the ability to make them Troop is totally worth it.


----------

